# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Brunilda Boçova

## brunilda_it

Krijimet më poshtë janë shkëputur nga libri "Marsi i zbutur nga vetëtimat"


* Mes  dy  shpirtrave*


Përtypur në ujëra të mëngjesta…,zgjohem kaltërsive,
…,dhe vesa që më bie qerpikëve, këputet copëzave të lotit,
Prehërit shtrin ijet e ndjen lodhjen e brishtë të mëngjesit.
Ikur në lundrime të klithëta valësh, krruset kristali i fundit,
Mbytet si hënë e vakët mes reve gri syri i tharë i mallit,
E mbetet mes dy shpirtrave të gurtë një kristal që të verbon si dritë qiriri.



* Buzëqeshja  e  thinjur 

*
E ndjeva të më ikte buzëqeshja, si shi i rrëmbyer,
Në pritjen e hidhët u nda mallgrisuri në malle,
Ia ndjeva rrahjen e krahëve prag-degëve të selvisë…,
Gjetheve të saj regjeshin rrezet e një agimi të lodhur.
Iku…,me mëritë e harruara në sundukun e vjetër,
Në pritje, thinja e parë theu heshtjen e lodhur në zarf .



*Tik-takeve  të  një  nate 
*

Tani dherazi një pëlhurë e lehtë kafshohet me retë motake,
Duke u nisur për larg, tretet fjala dimërake, si rrezja nën vesë,
Këputet një heshtje e përplaset buzëve që dridhen prej lotëve.
Kam ikur…,jam ndarë…,dhe heshtja hap pas hapi ndjek hapa,
Marroset në vështrimet e qiell-kaltrit, syri që lidh mendime…,
Të lërë nën letrën e bardhë firmë shpirtrash të ndarë, që dikur...,
…,dikur preknin tik-taket e vona të natës, mbuluar nga yjësia.



* Rrudhave  të  poezisë
*

Marrosur deri në dhembje, shket si lot marsi ora e pritjes,
Rrëzë ftoit dimërak shfletos fletë libri një dorë-thinjur poeti,
Me kohën nis e troket, koha e një tjetër jete, në dritëz-jetën jetë.
Kafshon hijet e mpita, vetmia e shkruar mbi kurriz të viteve,
Dhe rrudhave që koha i ka urtësuar, fle dita e pafundme e poezisë.



*Nuk  të  pashë  në  ikje* 


Nuk të pashë në ikje…,ti ike i pari si klithmë dallgësh,
Dhe mbylle fund-harkut të qënit i pasur me gënjeshtër.
Nuk të pashë në ikje…,frika të kishte mbërthyer me kohën,
Fleta e bardhë në dorën tënde, s’kishte më hije-mallesh,
Përtej të qënit veht-vetja, dhe ata që njihje nise ti gënjeje,
Nise të bëje lojën e të kërkuarit…,si atëherë, dikur…,
Nuk të pashë në ikje…,ti ike si gënjeshtra e verbuar nga hijet.



*Natë  mes  gjëmimave*


Natën e preka heshtur në pragun e dritares lotmbuluar,
S’kishte yje murrëmësia e qiellit të vonë,
Hëna e mbetur gjysëm zhveshur, meditonte thellë.
Nata dukej se kishte ardhur dehur këtë mbrëmje,
Kafshuar në eshtër…,nxirë prej gjëmimave.
Ja mbulova pa fjalë lotët që i binin me ngashërima !



*Diku…,kujtime  të  harruara 
*

Diku, harruar si udhëtim i largët që kthehet memories,
Diku, pret për vite me radhë një sy i tharë,
Tharë nga loti e mbërthyer prej natës që lidhet pas yjesh,
Tik-taku i lodhur nën qelq, thyen heshtjen e vrarë që vret,
Ndahet në thërrime loti i ngrirë nën strehëz qerpikësh,
Të nis e hedh radhë kujtime që s’do të ishin kthyer kurrë !



*S’ma  hidhëron  vargun 
*

Ky i ftohtë i hidhët dhjetori, s’ma hidhëron vargun e brishtë,
E mëngjesi pendë-varur nga ngricat e para qesh në sytë e mi.
Mbetet metaforë e trembur dimri, një dritëz e largët malli,
Kafshohet në vështrime poetësh një klithmë që digjet shpirtit !
Ky i ftohtë i hidhët dhjetori, ngatërrohet 
si lotët e marsit në lulet e kumbullës,
Merr si i trembur zvarranikë akullnajash që pikë-pikë grryejnë gurit,
Mëritë e ditës këputen në hijet e rrenëta të një dielli dimërak !



*Kështjellat  e  rreme  të  mallit !

*
Më shtrydhet në qeskë të lotit, ai lot që dhimbet për tek ty,
Këputur fle heshtja që gjumë s’ka vënë, friguar që me kohën.
Ti merr përdore ah-et që shpirtit rrahin si këmbana shekullore,
…,dhe hija e mendimit të shkëputet, si vetëtima që kriset qiellit,
…,çahet në akullnajat e mallit dhembja që si dëgjohet britma.
Aty nisin e përfundojnë të parat e të fundit kështjella të rreme, bregut.
Më shtrydhet e shtrembet ai vështrim, lodhur si rrezja e parë e marsit !



*   Pritje  e  vrazhdë*

Më le prerë, me atë vrazhdësi që shtroi pritja, tastjerës memece,
Ikja mbërthente zaje të rrudhura në bregun e thellë të memories.
Dita u ngrit me tjetër fytyrë mbi valët që krihnin fjalë-dallgësh,
Trembur si flakë qiriri, që dridhet murit të lashtë pikon brishtësia,
E kapërcen orë që thinjen buzë vatre, ku kreh flokët një fjollë tymi .

----------

Andreida (02-04-2016),ilvis pellumbi (12-09-2013)

----------


## brunilda_it

*Libri*  *"MARSI I ZBUTUR  NGA VETETIMAT"* *(poezi  ne  vazhdim)*



* Pritje  e  vrazhdë*

Më le prerë, me atë vrazhdësi që shtroi pritja, tastjerës memece,
Ikja mbërthente zaje të rrudhura në bregun e thellë të memories.
Dita u ngrit me tjetër fytyrë mbi valët që krihnin fjalë-dallgësh,
Trembur si flakë qiriri, që dridhet murit të lashtë pikon brishtësia,
E kapërcen orë që thinjen buzë vatre, ku kreh flokët një fjollë tymi .



*Çast  mbi  letër* 

Gishti i prerë pikonte pikë, mbi letrën e bardhë,
Dhe hijen e një të marre linte pas-ndarjes, ikur…,
Njollë e patretshme në përkulje të viteve,
Digjet, si fletë e tharë nën gurë nga klithmëra resh,
…,pikë-pikë, vazhdonte e s’pushonte 
gishti vargje.



* Zëra  hijenash  fund-dhjetori* 


Nata tretet me yjet në kupolën e grijtë…,dhe një copëz  hëne i vezullon brinjëve,
Vrenjëtësinë dita m’a shtroi çarçafit të bardhë, ku mbi të zëra hijenash flenë…,
Mbërthyer fund-dhjetori, si vetë dhjetor-shtrydhuri në drithërima e rrebesh.
Vetëm mbete në kafaz të vetmisë, na le, nuk të lamë,vetëm mbete, përse kaq larg !
Koha do të përtypet për të mijëtat e sekondit në vështrimin tënd,
…,dhe ti përsëri s’do të më njohësh,                    
                 s’do të na njohësh të gjithëve .




*  Ndarja  me  emër*

Më vrave pa folur, si fjala që këputet në shikim-ndarje,
Më vrave si dritëz dielli në pikë-mëngjesin e lodhur.
Hije ikur, u tret një puthje e njomë në sytë e heshtur,
Ti more zvarrë në shpirt, një mal me përqafime,
S’ishin të fundit, por të parat gonxhe malli.
Me lotë i mbulova në të ikurën e dhimbshme,
Ikja e kishte emrin ; 14-Shkurti i një viti plot lot!



*Sofra  e  yjeve * 

I mbështolla yjet, i ula rreth sofre…,
Sofra për ta u bë si hënë e plotë,
Nga një copëz poezie u shtrova përpara,
Ngrita shikimin në hapësirën blu…,
Në befasi yjet, poezinë m’a ngjitën lart !



*Vetmia  që  thyen  gurët  hënës 
*

Vetmia ecën fshehtas dhe gurë thyen hënës,
Shtrembëron forca e mallit fjalët e lamtumirës,
…, bien si ortekët e plagosin shpirtra.
Diku, drithërimat e zërit s’i fshehin 
orët e ndarjes,
Vetmia ecën e kthehet përgjatë trotuarit të vjetër.



* Laga  zemrën…,*

Laga zemrën, tek përpëlitej jeta brigjesh,
Laga zemrën, tek çahej malli ndarjeve,
Laga zemrën, tek endej kujtimi, si fija tezgjahut,
Laga zemrën…, të ngrihej e qetë 
                   mbi dhembjen njerëzore .




* Vetmia  kokëshkretë  !*

Ka kohë që vetmia troket pas porte…,
Prek pa folur e blen heshtjen që fle brenda,
Ngre kryet si kallamat që kërcasin nëpër flakë,
Dalëngadalë, nis t’i nxihen thinjat vetmisë.
Portës rri e s’shkulet…,kalon në trishtim.



* J’a  ftoha  shpatullën  malit !*


J’a ftoha shpatullën malit…,…,
Me sy ia tremba gurët, nisi të pikonte lartësia,
Me harresë ia shkula shkurret e drizat,
Zbulova mes shkëmbinjëve zemrën e plasaritur,
Balsamosur nga pritjet e një lamtumire.



* U  var  shpirti,  në  litarë  gjethesh* 


U ça shpirti, fjala e plagosi hekurave,
Griste ditët me forcën e pafajësisë,
Numëronte hapat ku zbriste e përplasej loti gurit,
Zbardhonte sheshi, prej kripësisë…,
Ball-ngjeshur nga rrjedhat e lumit.
Aty u var shpirti, nëpër litarë gjethesh,
Të pinte frymën e fjalëve të murosura.

----------

Andreida (02-04-2016)

----------


## brunilda_it

POEZI  NGA LIBRI  "MARSI  I  ZBUTUR  NGA VETETIMAT"


    Gardhova  ndjenjat


Gardhova ndjenjat me tel të sertë…,
Fija e rrezes mos t’ia prekte trupin,
Gardhova ndjenjat, aty në një “kotec”,
As puthja e fundit mos t’u shpëtonte kallamave.
Ngrita kurth për dashurinë pa kushte !



                Fati  im !


Me thonj ia nxora sytë fatit tim,
Dhembje, s’ndjeva unë, por ulëriti shpirti.
Me thonj ia grisa fytyrën e fajit fatit tim,
Vajtoi si fëmija në djep, e ta lëkundja nisa. 
Me thonj e mbyta shpirtin e fatit tim
Kur s’diti të ndalte vajin e pa shkak…,




          Kafshova  freskinë 


[COLOR="Teal"]Kafshova freskinë që më vinte anës pa folur,
Memeces sy gri ia treta natën plot shi.
Alfabetit të gjymtuar ,faqe malit ia gdhenda gërmat.
Herë me inat forcën tregonte era ,
Herë e zhgënjyer niste rrugë për fjalët e humbura.	


           Durimi  i  penës 


[COLOR="Teal"]Kam ditë frikësuar nga e paqëna,
Mureve shkunden krisma heshtjeje,
Diku kryqëzon mendja fjalët që 
 të brejnë ndërgjegjes,
Shkatërroj me heshtjen, durimin e një pene
Tremb rrjetën e lotit, të eci pa vajtime.
Frikës t’ia shuaj të 
                     dridhërueshmen miqësi .


   Nata  po  vjen…,      (16-rroksh)


Nata  po  vjen, fjalë-pakët ulet parvazit me lule,
Nata  po  vjen, yje-mangët hapësirës shkon habitur,
Nata  po  vjen, dritë-zbehtë prej hënës qepur nga retë,
Nata  po  vjen, ndjenjë-thyer nga copëra puthjesh të ngrira,
Nata  po  vjen, ditë-shkurtër në fjalëkëmbimet mike,
Nata  po  vjen, shpejt si meteor që bie nga qielli !


             U  ula  me  qiellin !

E qetësova qiellin, kur mbrëmja qetësoi vehten
Me të u ula në qoshe të tavolinës time,
Ngjyra krihej në pasqyrën e syve të mi, 
Yjet zunë vend nëpër gërmat e harruara,
…,diku dhe të fshira nga mos-kujdesja.
E qetësova qiellin në shpirtin e një poeti,
Unë, më e vuajtura, vuaja me kohë vuajtjen e lindur…,
Nisa të qetësoja botë rreth e qark meje,
Të merrja frymë prej tyre të shuaja ah-et e mia !



              …,   …,   …,

Shumë larg…, larg prej qiellit kërkova copëza shprese,
Frymë-pakët u shtri dhembja në sustën e vjetër,
Harkonte trupin e syve, e fjalët gjysmonte me qepalla,
Largonte lëkundshëm orët mbi veten,
Dita-ditës tretej si fitili në vaj !



             Kockat  e  erës

Era përcëllonte trupin në rrezet e dimrit,
Nga shtrëngatat, shiu i hollonte belin,
Maleve prej vetëtimave ndahej copë-copë,
Kthehej pas stuhisë në folenë e diellit,
Të mblidhte kockat e shpërndara gurëve .




     Pas  xhamit  të  luleve 


Ka ditë që rri, heshtur pas xhamit të luleve,
Freskia aromatike e tyre më përkundet
 para syve.
Diku vesa…, troket në mendimet e plasaritura,
Bën vend, i ushqen, 
                         të nxjerr sythe jete aty .



          …,  …, …,


Mbi pianon e vjetër tërhoqa gishtat e fjetur,
Zgjova kohën e zhgënjyer nga pabesia njeri,
Shkunda lotin e djegur nga vitet e brishta.
Melodisë ju drodh qerpiku i zemrës,
Nisi të harkohej…, t’a ndjente ritmin…,
Me rrahjet e saj ngatërrohej melodia !



             Palosa  vargjet  !

Ia palosa vargjet poezisë në sirtarin e vjetër,
Trupin ua deformova tek i ngjesha me penë,
I mbylla kujtesës me dryn të ndryshkur…,
Çelësin e hodha larg…, me të dhe penën,
Mbeta e shkretë me frymëzim të vrarë,
Fund-shekulli shkoi i ngarkuar me faje…, 




         Largohem me kohën


Largohem me kohën si një pulëbardhë e shkretë,
Rrah për së fundi herë, krahët mbi kaltërsi,
Dallgëve t’ua prish trupin e fildishtë,
Largohem me kohën udhëve adresë-humbur të jetës!

----------

Andreida (02-04-2016)

----------


## gjakushi

S’ma hidhëron vargun 


*Ky i ftohtë i hidhët dhjetori, s’ma hidhëron vargun e brishtë,
E mëngjesi pendë-varur nga ngricat e para qesh në sytë e mi.
Mbetet metaforë e trembur dimri, një dritëz e largët malli,
Kafshohet në vështrime poetësh një klithmë që digjet shpirtit !*
Ky i ftohtë i hidhët dhjetori, ngatërrohet 
si lotët e marsit në lulet e kumbullës,
Merr si i trembur zvarranikë akullnajash që pikë-pikë grryejnë gurit,
Mëritë e ditës këputen në hijet e rrenëta të një dielli dimërak !

*Një shkëputje e vogël nga qielli letrar i Titulluar "MARSI I ZBUTUR NGA VETETIMAT" vjen nga yllpoezia   "S’ma hidhëron vargun " , e cila, ka një strukturë po aq të ngjeshur me rrezatim lirik, dhe vezullon , ashtu si mund të jetë dita e dhjetorit. E si mund të jetë ajo ditë, kur marsi ( krijuesja), i zbutur nga vetëtimat, bën përgatitjen të mbulojë me blerim? 

Përmes komunikimit të këtyre vargjeve del gjendja , krijuesi dhe shoqeria. Po! Ajo shoqëria e narratoreve që formojnë klane dhe sulen kundrejtë vlerave, të afshohet në vështrime poetësh një klithmë që digjet shpirtit !

Përkufizim , gjetje unikate e mendjes së poetes, për gjendjen e trishtë që ka pllakosur, për të mbajtur frenjtë një strukturë e kulimëve që ma shumë e vrasin artin me shkarravina, se sa ta kultivojnë ! Ma shumë e degjenerojnë me mbajtje "takimesh letrare" se sa të manifestojnë horizonte për art! Alarm i qëlluar në artin poetik të poetes !

Suksese  Brunilda!*

----------


## brunilda_it

*Poezi  ne  vazhdim  te  librit  "MARSI  I  ZBUTUR  NGA VETETIMAT"*
* Brunilda  S. BOCOVA*



*  ..., ..., ...,
*

Harrimi—emër tre rrokësh ,
HA- një fjalë që shemb rini në shpirt,
Grryen si kripësia bregun e gurtë.
RRI- lëndon fletën e bardhë egoizmi,
Merr drejtim të shtrembër në memorie.
MI- bren kujtesën nga pak çdo ditë, deri…
Deri aty ku koha starton finish në harrim .



*  Rini  e  përjetshme-poezia
*

Vargjeve ia plaka dorë-mendjen, fletës,
Rrudhave si fytyra e një mali, s’iu tremb poezia,
Qerpikut të zgjuar, dridhte pena gërmat,
Shpërtheu pafajësia të mbillte rininë .


*Qëllova  mëngjesin…,
*
Qëllova mëngjesin, me penë ia theva dritën,
Qerpikun e heshtur se drodhi flladi i fjalëve,
U çua në këmbë roja plak…,…,
Qëllova mëngjesin…, s’foli më pena,
Kokë-ulur mbeti, e kapur nga vesa.


*Era  përtypte  cepa  yjesh !*


Këputa një yll, pikoi galaktika…,
Lëshonte rreze mendimi mbi gjethet e sfilitura,
Era përtypte me flladet cepat e yjeve,
Shtrinte shkëmbinjëve degë të brishta.
Rrënjët ua krihte me orët e agimit .




*E  pash  qiellin  në  të  gdhirë !*

E pashë qiellin të gdhihej, pa yje në agim,
As hëna s’dukej, e trembur kish’ikur, s’di ku !?
E pashë qiellin të vetmuar këtë mëngjes,
Me petk të hollë mjergulle,hedhur mbi supe
Mbuluar me të, sikur flinte kaltërsia…,
Mbetur jetime nga yjet dhe hëna .
E pash qiellin tek çarkonte vesën,
e sitte ngadalë mjegullën e dëndur .

[/COLOR]

*  …, …, …,
*
*Këmbeva dhembjen, me një puthje dashurie,
Harrova mesoren ndjenjë, që rritej pa folur,
Këmbeva fjalën, me një sy të përlotur,
Humbi kristali që shkriu heshtjen.
Këmbeva shikimin, me një vallëzim loti
Humbi dremitjes, gjerdan iu bë kohës .*


*Kafshohej freskia
*
Kafshohej freskia në shtrat të natës,
Merrte mesazhe e këpuste gjemba flladesh.
Lëkundte gjethen e vetmuar në degë të yjeve,
Lulet i ngjiste lart mbi trupat e tyre .


*Gurëve  trokisja, thellësive* 


Brigjeve mbeta jetim, si gjurmët që s’i fshin dallga,
Diku, lartësive kryqëzoja rrugët e detit,
Humbisja, thellësive…, gurëve trokisja me penë,
Bregut dilja e lodhur nga puthjet e valëve .



*Mall  i  grisur*


Kam kohë në pritje e pritja m’u kthye në zall lumi,
Kohën ndrys me orët e humbura…, …,
Malli shtrin trupin e vrarë nga heshtja,
Harrohet në buzëqeshjet e çara të natës,
Ecën grisur, nëpër retë e copëtuara të qiellit,
Troket në çdo derë bardhësia mall, të matet me yjet .

----------


## brunilda_it

*SHKOVA   YJET   NE   TELA  *  _(marre nga libri "Marsi i Zbutur nga Vetetimat")_


*Diku …, jam …,* 


*Jam…, një degë lisi që lëkundet erës,
Diku…, një puthje e mbytur në lakun- ndjenjë.
Për vehten e për ju mbyll fletët e zhubrosura të një ditari,
Të mos tretem hapësirës si borë e shkrirë.


*


*Dorë  mbi  natë* 


*Ia tremba gjumin natës në shtratin plakë,
Yjet, të frikësuar u zhytën galaktikës,
Hëna rënkonte në sup të qiellit…,
Përtypte nga vetmia natën e papluguar, e
lagte me vesën e mbrëmjes trupin eshkë.
*


*
E  theva  qetësinë…,*


*E theva qetësinë rrënjë malit të gurtë,
Shkurreve tek ngeci, ia këputa trupin në blertësi,
Ferrave pashë të strukej humbëtira njeri,
Thonj-thonj prerë në “dinjitetin, murg”,
Ndante qetësia e mbetur, gërmat e mbijetesës!


*


*Shkova  yjet  në  tela* 


*Mbi lule e hodha qiellin blu…,…,
Petaleve të gjelbra u shtoja nga pak sinqeritet,
Yjet i lidha gjerdan pas gushe,
Nëpër tela mendimi i shkova radhë.
Vezullimit të tyre s’iu tremb agimi i ri,
Pashë diellin të ngrihej prej ballkonit tim.

*

*
Përmbysa  shikimin !*


*Përmbysa shikimin, me val-detin kreha shpirt,
Mbi kaltërsi endte sytë dallga që kridhte rreze,
Thellësive luante mes grumbujve të peshqëve,
U shkonte pas…, dhe etja çante buzët e gurit.
Përmbysa shikimin…, i rrethuar mbeti
mes gardhit të detit .
*


*Aromë   lulesh*


*E këputa vështrimin e lules që i vinte aroma nga larg,
Dhe puthjen e ngelur mbi buzë e gdhenda monument.
Kisha ikur pa ditë-kthimi, kisha ikur atë mëngjes përgjatë bregut,
Të rrëmbeja valën e puthjes që lanë petalet e lotit.*


*Çast   pranë   detit*

*Udha ishte e gjatë…, vetmia përpirë,
E mbuluar me hije pishash…,
Një klithmë rënë nga degët,
Këputi mendimin e vetëm.
Trembur nga gjethet e vdekura,
U mblodh lëmsh rrezja,
Si vala që tremb shkëmbin,
U shtremb drita e mendimit.

*

----------


## brunilda_it

*Mllefet  e  Miqesise  qe  treten  mes  Tercinave*  (vazhdim)
 (marre nga libri "Metafore mbi vale")

***        ***      ***
	Qau foshnja, djepit e përkundi nëna,
	Me fjalë e ledhatime ia mbuloi lotin.
	Qau i rrituri, shtratit të nënës s’kish’kush e pushonte.

          ***        ***      ***
	M’u zhduk qeshja, vetëtimë në hapësirë,
	Solli me rrebesh, stuhi e mbolli furtunë.
	Ndjeva t’më dridhej mendimi, nga kujtesa e hidhur!

	***        ***      ***	
	Pragut ku u preh trupi i përjetësisë,
	E rrethova me ëndje, mbolla lotët e mi.
	Dheut enda lule, kurorë te balli yt.

         ***        ***      ***
	Buzëve më ngeli, puthja e lamtumirës,
	Ftohtësia e fytyrës shenjë viteve, do t’më mbesë.
	Malli do më bluaj kohërave, për dashurinë që më dhe.


	 ***        ***      ***
	Mora qeshjen përdore në rrugët e hijëta të jetës,
	Qetësova shikimin praën dritës së qeshur të syve,
	Më gënjeu shpejt, kur m’a mbuloi loti.

         ***        ***      ***
	Eci e vetmuar në barin e njomë të mendimit,
	Krahët më shkoliten breg-puthjes që la kujtimi.
	Aty më e vetmuar, kur ndiej dallgët e një deti.

           ***        ***      ***
	Rritet fjala agimeve, ku dielli ndërron stinë,
	Labirintheve të lotit kristalizohen hapa, 
	Meteorë që s’shuhen, rrugëve të jetës.

           ***        ***      ***
	Shpirtit ndjeva zbrastësinë që shkaktoi humbja,
	Lundronte mes etjes, pas merrte e derdhte etje.
	Mbeti memories, e ëmbla “nënë”, ikja.


	   ***        ***      ***
	Zvarrë-zvarrë këmbët, kalldrëmeve të mendjes,
	Lodhin vitet, mes hapave sy mekur.
	Dalin prej vetes të ndiejnë pak respekt. 

	   ***        ***      ***
	Shkëmbinjëve ndau dallga rrezen e diellit.
	Luante mes kristaleve, kryelartë mbi valë,
	Mbrëmjes i hutuar, shkonte perëndimit.

	   ***        ***      ***
	Ra loti i fundit, dheut zuri vend,
	Mbuloi pak nga pak të qënit në këtë botë.
	Ra loti i fundit, rënkim mbi tokë.

          ***        ***      ***
	Shemba vetminë, ku vyshkej pa kuptuar jeta,
        Aty ngrita dorë të doja, t’më donit pak.
        Unë do t’ju falja gjysmën e shpirtit poet.

----------


## brunilda_it

* Metafore   mbi  vale  (300-tercina)*  *Brunilda  BOCOVA*

* ***        ***      ***
        E preka librin, duar s’kisha e marra…,
        Thellë me mendje grreva frazat,
        Nga trokitjet humbën gërmat !

              ***       ***        ***  
        Trembem nga ju, se tremben dhe mallet,
        Ushëton, një shpirt buçet lartësive.
        Malet ngrenë krye mbi njeriun që përulet.

                         ***        ***      ***
	Fshika forcërisht sytë që vranë njerinë,
	Malit qëndisa vështrimin e përjetësisë.
       Të kthehesha…,një ditë…,njëherë,aty,për të kujtuar!

                 ***        ***      ***
	S’i ndrydhemi kohës, kur ditët n’a zhvasin jetë,
	Dilemma;Kohë-Jetë, kafshon si e babëzitur trupit tonë.
	Ne dhe për pak mbijetojmë, të n’a ngroh rrezja e marsit.


                      ***        ***      ***
	Dikur, syve dashuria më ziente me lotët,
	Dikur, nga dashuria zemra s’ishte e imja.
	Dikur, e dija, e njihja, ç’ishte dashuria !

                               ***        ***      ***
	Fshiva përkëdheljet që endte dora jote,
	Treta shikimet që jepte puthja e dashurisë,
	Humbën pritjet që lagnin lotët e saj.

                          ***        ***      ***
	Qeshi puthja, ndriti si vesa mbi barin e gjelbër,
	Çau shkëmbin shikimi i tejskajëshëm.
	Detit ngjyrën i dha përjetësia e sinqeritetit.

                             ***        ***      ***
        Mbrëmja deformonte fytyrën në pasqyrën qiell,
        Humbiste dashurisë, yjeve fshihte pritjen-kohë,
	Lagte heshtjen, nxirë nga puset e pritjes.


                      ***        ***      ***
	Ika larg, hapat m’i  çau melodia e lamtumirës,
	Pentagrameve u skalitën notat e jetës,
	Çelësi mori drejtim shpirtit-poet !

                      ***        ***      ***
	M’u zhduk dremitja, sytë tradhëtoi durimi,
	Përballë fletës, trembi hutimin e tepruar.
	Grisi me muzë, vargjet jetime…,

                         ***        ***      ***
	Pikonte shiu, nga petla mbi gjethe e kërcell,
	Lakonte trupin, trëndafilit heshtjedhembur.
	Kur prej trungut u shkëputën dy petale…, 

                        ***        ***      ***
	Jemi larg, shumë larg, sa fjalët n’a zhdukin shpresën
	Dyerve të miqësisë trokasim për pak zgjim.
	Fytyrat shohin heshtur, fund-pikëllimit, largësi!

*

----------

Andreida (02-04-2016)

----------


## brunilda_it

* Mllefet  e Miqesise qe Treten  mes  Tercinave  (vazhdim)*
( marre nga libri "Metafore mi Vale" )

*  ***        ***      ***
	U vrenjt shikimi, mbi renë që kapej qiellit,
	Rrokulliste zymtësinë majave të larta.
	Këmbën zvarrë hiqte, të dilte në dritë.


	     ***        ***      ***
	Murit bardhësinë ia grreva me thonj,
	Hija të ngrinte krye, mendjes të zhvaste mendje.
	Mbi mur, ku legjenda ka mbetur hije.


	     ***        ***      ***
	Nata u var mbi dritaren që heshtëte,
	Aty futi duart, vehtes ti zinte një vend.
	Qoshes së dhomës gjeti strehëz, sa u gdhi.


	        ***        ***      ***
	Uji rridhte burimeve, mbi gurë lante kohën,
	Nga lartësitë binte, si shkëmbi që trondiste dheun.
	Zvarriste degët, të lagte puthjet e harruara.		


                 ***        ***      ***
	Shtegëtoi qeshja ,si dallëndyshet dimrit,
	Brigjeve njomte sytë, me dashuri për të ardhmen.
	Krahët t’i rrihte fort, me dallëndyshet të kthehej. 


                ***        ***      ***
	M’u dogj miqësia, në duart e së vërtetës,
	Malli treste brengën në lisharësen e lotit.
	Rrugë të re miqësisë, mos t’i hapte më.


	         ***        ***      ***
	Fluturimthi shkoi dhe një ditë nga jeta.
	Çukiste pa fjalë, në fjalët e gdhendura, 
	Shtypte e faqoste, fletë-jete në harresë.


	        ***        ***      ***
	Gur m’u bë qeshja, të vriste njeriun,
	Plumb m’u bë loti, të qëllonte zemrën.
	Shalonte dhembja…, peng merrte vitet.


	        ***        ***      ***
	Errësirës ia ndjeva hapin, tek vinte që larg,
	Trokiti si trokëllimë kali, mbi xhamin e bulëzuar.
	Yjet mos t’i sodisja si çdo natë, frikë prej saj ngujim.


               ***        ***      ***
	Peshoi loti, si zalli në fund të lumit,
	Skaliti kohën, pas kohe në kujtesë.
	Aty ndërroi stinë, si jeta me vdekjen.


	      ***        ***      ***
	Derdhej muza brigjeve pa fjalë të mendjes,
	Aty kumbonte pellgjeve të lotit, dora e heshtur.
	Nxirrte nga pak në dritë, fletët e zhubrosura.


             ***        ***      ***
	Ferrava u fsheh fytyra e mëkatit,
	Të shpëtonte prej fajit, lutesh të kishte fat.
	Kur doli prej andej, më e mëkatuar se ç’qe.


*

----------

Andreida (02-04-2016)

----------


## brunilda_it

* "Metafore  mbi  vale"*  -   300 tercina (vazhdim)    

Brunilda  S. BOCOVA

* ***        ***      ***
	Diku, mbi fletë m’u harruan dy vargje,
	Heshta nga inati, kur m’u zhduk kujtesa.
	Mbi gju mbaja fletën, mbështetur si për takime !?


              ***        ***      ***
	Qau syri, buzëve drodhi lotin,
	Me dënesë vehten e ngujoi në kristale.
	Qau syri, për lirinë që humbi fjala .


	     ***        ***      ***
	Zhdukur si murg i ngratë, shpellës harrim.
	Kam dy duar të të prek, të të ledhatoj së fundi,
	Kam dy sy të të lotoj, respektit mos t’i humbas emër.


             ***        ***      ***
	Më lanë në vetmi, acarit plasa shpirtin,
        Më lanë në harresë, dyerve kyça zemrën,
        Më lanë buzë gremine, vetë t’a gjeja rrugën.


             ***        ***      ***
	Grykë shpelle, diell m’u bë hëna,
	Rrugëve pa mbarim, asfalt m’u bë lodhja.
	Orë-pritjes, tik-taku trembi heshtjen.


	        ***        ***      ***
	M’u pre’ buzëqeshja tavolinës njeri,
	Doli në rrugë të gjerë të zbulonte veten.
	Ngacmonte muzën tek sofra poetike.


                ***        ***      ***
	Qeshi fjala duarve të artistit,
	Hidhte hapa të mëdhenj tastjerës kohë,
	Diku ngatërrohej me veten për “modesti”.


              ***        ***      ***
	U dorëzua mendimi, buzëve të pafajësisë,
	Kërkonte karrige të mbështeste fjalën,
	Shkallëve tek ngjitesh, derdhte dhembje.


	     ***        ***      ***
	Zhvaten mendimet nga njëri tek tjetri,
	Shuken murit të mendjes e kthehen sërish pas,
	Kërkojnë fshehtas mes errësire, shkak…,


             ***        ***      ***
	U ça loti në valët e heshtura të kaltërsisë.
	Tingullit iu tremb syri, që qiellit zhduku vështrimin.
	Ngatërrohej dashuria, mes intrigave të njeriu.	


             ***        ***      ***
	Derdha fjalët, i hapa mbi shtratin tim,
	Ngeli vendi bosh, shpirtit u bë humnerë,
	Klithma e parë dashurinë, ngriti prej vendi.


               ***        ***      ***
	Zërin ia ndjeva vesës tek shkelja barit të gjelbër,
	Aty ula kryet, me dorë preka vajtimet,
	Mora rrugë të re, shkretëtirës ku bluhej guri.

*

----------

Andreida (02-04-2016)

----------


## andreas

Gurëve trokisja, thellësive


Brigjeve mbeta jetim, si gjurmët që s’i fshin dallga,
Diku, lartësive kryqëzoja rrugët e detit,
Humbisja, thellësive…, gurëve trokisja me penë,
Bregut dilja e lodhur nga puthjet e valëve .



Mall i grisur


Kam kohë në pritje e pritja m’u kthye në zall lumi,
Kohën ndrys me orët e humbura…, …,
Malli shtrin trupin e vrarë nga heshtja,
Harrohet në buzëqeshjet e çara të natës,
Ecën grisur, nëpër retë e copëtuara të qiellit,
Troket në çdo derë bardhësia mall, të matet me yjet .





Përmbysa shikimin !


Përmbysa shikimin, me val-detin kreha shpirt,
Mbi kaltërsi endte sytë dallga që kridhte rreze,
Thellësive luante mes grumbujve të peshqëve,
U shkonte pas…, dhe etja çante buzët e gurit.
Përmbysa shikimin…, i rrethuar mbeti
mes gardhit të detit .


Aromë lulesh


E këputa vështrimin e lules që i vinte aroma nga larg,
Dhe puthjen e ngelur mbi buzë e gdhenda monument.
Kisha ikur pa ditë-kthimi, kisha ikur atë mëngjes përgjatë bregut,
Të rrëmbeja valën e puthjes që lanë petalet e lotit.


Çast pranë detit

Udha ishte e gjatë…, vetmia përpirë,
E mbuluar me hije pishash…,
Një klithmë rënë nga degët,
Këputi mendimin e vetëm.
Trembur nga gjethet e vdekura,
U mblodh lëmsh rrezja,
Si vala që tremb shkëmbin,
U shtremb drita e mendimit.



Dikur, syve dashuria më ziente me lotët,
Dikur, nga dashuria zemra s’ishte e imja.
Dikur, e dija, e njihja, ç’ishte dashuria !

*** *** ***
Fshiva përkëdheljet që endte dora jote,
Treta shikimet që jepte puthja e dashurisë,
Humbën pritjet që lagnin lotët e saj.

*** *** ***
Qeshi puthja, ndriti si vesa mbi barin e gjelbër,
Çau shkëmbin shikimi i tejskajëshëm.
Detit ngjyrën i dha përjetësia e sinqeritetit.

*** *** ***
Mbrëmja deformonte fytyrën në pasqyrën qiell,
Humbiste dashurisë, yjeve fshihte pritjen-kohë,
Lagte heshtjen, nxirë nga puset e pritjes.


*** *** ***
Ika larg, hapat m’i çau melodia e lamtumirës,
Pentagrameve u skalitën notat e jetës,
Çelësi mori drejtim shpirtit-poet !

*** *** ***
M’u zhduk dremitja, sytë tradhëtoi durimi,
Përballë fletës, trembi hutimin e tepruar.
Grisi me muzë, vargjet jetime…,




U ça loti në valët e heshtura të kaltërsisë.
Tingullit iu tremb syri, që qiellit zhduku vështrimin.
Ngatërrohej dashuria, mes intrigave të njeriu.


*** *** ***
Derdha fjalët, i hapa mbi shtratin tim,
Ngeli vendi bosh, shpirtit u bë humnerë,
Klithma e parë dashurinë, ngriti prej vendi.


*** *** ***
Zërin ia ndjeva vesës tek shkelja barit të gjelbër,
Aty ula kryet, me dorë preka vajtimet,
Mora rrugë të re, shkretëtirës ku bluhej guri.


Eshte e vertete ,ketu e ndjen dikush vehten  te rrethuar me muzike e me vale ...Vale te nxehta malli,dashurie e nostalgjie prekese.Eshte nje ndjesi e paperseriteshme qe te rremben e te con ne "vise te kaltra" plot diell e det per te te kthyer pastaj mbrapsht me shijen e kripur te lotit pergjerues...Mos e prishni kete mrekulli ju lutem!!

----------

Andreida (26-09-2014),brunilda_it (16-09-2013)

----------


## nestorp

Pershendeyje Bruna
Vargjet e poezive tuaja transmetojne tek te gjithe ata lexues, te cilve ju pelqen poezia, mesazhe te forta shoqerore.Poezite tuaja jane te ngrohta,kane shume dashuri per njerzit,per jeten ne pergjithesi.Ju i ''kendoni'' ne poezite tuaja jetes,dashurise njerezore,kritikoni veset e liga te njeriut e te krejt shoqerise.Poezite tuaja jane te mbushura me figura te bukura letrare,te gjetura e te goditura me shume talent e mjeshteri.*Vargjet e poezive tuaja une do t'i krahasoja me sythet e pemve ,te cilat kane gjerlberim te perhershem.Poezit,keto peme te bukura qe ju keni mbjell plot dashuri e pasion,celin disa lule shumengjyreshe e plot arome.Ne lexuesit duhet ti ruajme e dashurojme ato.Ato pra ,mesazhet qe percillen nepermjet figurave te ndertuara me mjeshteri, me gjithe gjynahet qe ka trasheguar shoqeria jone postkomuniste,na bejne optimist per te ardhmen.Ju nuk qendroni shume ne muajin e acart te dimrit ,dhjetorin,por fluturoni me muzen tuaj ne muajin ku ne Shqiperi celin lulet.Kjo tregon se ne shpirtin tuaj po vjen pranvera,megjithese pak me ngadale se c'duhej e kjo jo per fajin tuaj e te shoqerise sone.Pra mbas nje acari dimeror ne mendjet e njerezve pritet ardhja e stines se bukur pranveres.E tille eshte zemra juaj e dashur poete,nje pranvere mesdhetare,plot diell e lule.Poetja jone ne vargjet e shkeputura ne nje nga poezite e saj i shpreh ne menyre koncize ato pak mendime qe une shkrova me siper* 

S’i ndrydhemi kohës, kur ditët n’a zhvasin jetë,
Dilemma;Kohë-Jetë, kafshon si e babëzitur trupit tonë.
Ne dhe për pak mbijetojmë, të n’a ngroh rrezja e marsit.

Ne fund te ketyre pak mendimeve te hedhura ashtu sic me dolen nga shpirti do te thosha:''Te lumte,Bruna! Pena dhe muza juaj lecisin poezi moderne first klas!''.Ne rastin me te pare qe te jem ne Shqiperi,librat qe keni botuar do te behen pjese e bibliotekes sime!

----------


## nestorp

Lermëni të besoj se bota është dhe e imja,
Shëmtia e saj nuk jam unë,
E vetmja e pafat nuk jam unë,
Nuk jam as bukuria që kudo mbizotëron.
Njeriu më skeptik nuk jam unë,
…, por diçka e kam më shumë nga ju .
Lermëni të besoj se bota është dhe e imja !

*Ata qe besojne tek vetja,ata luftojne dhe jane te paepur gjer ne fitore!Patjeter qe edhe ju jeni pjese e botes dhe sigurisht  edhe ju, ju takon ta jetoni ate sa me bukur!Jo plogeshti,jo mosbesim qe te con disfatizem,por duhet te zoteroj optimizmi.Keshtu mendoj une.Po ju keni dicka me teper nga ne.Ju dini t'i kendoni jetes me vargje te mrekullueshm e mbreselenese.Si per cdo njeri ka nje vdekje natyrale,ndersa ju do te mbeteni e pavdekeshme,sepse mbrapa do te lini nje veper qe jo kushdo mund ta beje.Per ju njerzit do te thone fjale te mira kurdohere.Me shume optimizem dhe besim tek vetja poete!
*

----------


## sabit idrizi

Poezia Juaj është një ujëvarë metaforash.
Suksese të mëtejme, Bruna!

Sabit IDRIZI

----------


## brunilda_it

* "Metafore mbi Vale" ( 300-tercina-vazhdim)
*


 * ***        ***      ****
	Akullnaja varet gjetheve të njoma të dimrit,
	Kristalizon bukuritë e gdhendet pemëve,
	Dielli nis të agojë, kur rrezja pushton gjelbërimin.

****        ***      ****
	Dua.., pa dashur të rrëmbej, të më duan,
	Thyej copërat e cmirës në çdo anë me brengë.
	Pres, pa dashur t’ju them, se dua t’më doni.


* ***        ***      ****
	Pikëllimi me vitet, frymën më shtoi supeve,
	Tremba bukurinë e vyshkur, që rrotullohej shkarazi,
	Besimin kreha në shpirt, e vetme mes vetmisë.

* ***        ***      ****
	Iku ndjenja prej meje, frikësoi dhe dashurinë,
	Borës që veshi malet, si shqiponjë ngriti folenë.
	Stinët ndërronin pamje, ndjenjat lartësive-statujë.


****        ***      ****
	Faqet e mendimit, u veshën nga avujt në errësirë,
	Pritja pa emër nëpër shi iku me rrëmbim.
	Gjëmoi qielli blu…, ditën e re zgjoi parakohe.


****        ***      ****
	Rrugës me pisha ia ndjeva trungjeve aromën,
	Ik e s’ka fund më ndiqte pas një dritë…,
	Fatin t’a gjurmoja dhe në majë të malit.


*  ***        ***      ****
	Diku qeshi cmira, me mua u tall loti,
	Diku dhembi pena, klishe mu bë fleta,
	Diku u ngrit dora…, qëlloi mbi glob .

*
                  ***        ***      ****
	Kujtimet më vijnë rrotull që nga fëmijëria,
	Lulet ishin më të sjellshmet, se takohesha cdo orë,
	Motra ishte më e shenjta, sa me to se krahasoj .

----------

Andreida (02-04-2016)

----------


## gjakushi

> * "Metafore mbi Vale" ( 300-tercina-vazhdim)
> *
> 
> 
>  * ***        ***      ****
> 	Akullnaja varet gjetheve të njoma të dimrit,
> 	Kristalizon bukuritë e gdhendet pemëve,
> 	Dielli nis të agojë, kur rrezja pushton gjelbërimin.
> 
> ...


*

Duke lexuar tercinat , sado qe jane te shkurtra ne dukje, perbejne nje horizont  vargjesh ku shfaqet thellesia e nje deti mendimesh! Kanë vibrime sikur  ndesh shkujen qe te jep te dridhura , por qe te ndryshon gjendjen qe ke!


Dua.., pa dashur të rrëmbej, të më duan,
	Thyej copërat e cmirës në çdo anë me brengë.
	Pres, pa dashur tju them, se dua tmë doni.

Një perkufizim sado reciprok, po aq njerëzor! Njeriu pa ate ndjesi kot jeton!

Por poeten siç diket e ka ngujuar pikellimi dhe ajo, gjithmon ndalet ne gjetjen e krahasimeve per te realizuar portretin motër, ku del dashuria, mungesa, dhe vuajtja qe e ndejn , se :


Kujtimet më vijnë rrotull që nga fëmijëria,
	Lulet ishin më të sjellshmet, se takohesha cdo orë,
	Motra ishte më e shenjta, sa me to se krahasoj .*

----------


## nestorp

*Te lumte pena Bruna!Frymezimi qe vjen nga thellesite e nje shpirti te paster e te pasur te poetes, te bene ta duash poezine e saj,ta shijosh ate.Poezia e saj ka brenda ndjenje,ka shpirtin e saj ,ka boten e saj te madhe,por gjithashtu aty ndihet edhe brenga e saj.Diversiteti dhe larmia e metaforave qe poetja perdor me mjeshteri te bejne ta ndiesh veten prane saj,ta perkrahesh ate moralisht e shpirterisht.*

----------


## brunilda_it

Ky eshte libri im i pare   "SI T"A SHKRUAJ PSHERETIMEN"-i ndare ne 2-pjese :  
  -poezi per Otranton e 28.03.1997 dhe poezi te miat !

----------

Andreida (02-04-2016)

----------


## andreas

OK!Do te perpiqem ta fus edhe une ne raftet e biblotekes sime (pasi ta kem lexu natyrisht)

----------


## brunilda_it

*1-Si t'a shkruaj psheretimen (poezi)

2-Ujevara e endrres            (poezi e proze)

3-Disqet nisin te flasin         (poema)*

----------

Andreida (02-04-2016)

----------

